

Astronomers Have Identified Sun’s Long Lost ‘Sister’ - miamiaali
http://www.cosmosup.com/astronomers-have-identified-suns-long-lost-sister

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7724840)

